# Amédée Mereaux - 60 Etudes Op.63



## cimirro (Sep 6, 2016)

Well, today I want to share with you the news concerning this composer,

I was asked via "youchoose music project" to make the first recording of complete Mereaux Etudes Op.63
(Actually Katsaris recorded 6 of them years ago, and Hamelin said it is far more difficult than Alkan's hardests ones.)

So, next year Acte Prealable will publish 3 CDs of mine with the Mereaux 60 Etudes.
Here is the Etude No.9 "Barcarolle" (one of my favorites):






Some more will be posted soon before the CD be on market.

Unfortunately some people in internet usually say it is not musical, because they are always listening to the midis posted in youtube, so of course, it is impossible to "feel" the music in midis - anyway, once you study and play it, will notice this is clearly a very musical repertoire which could be used in standard tradition if the pianists weren't too lazy for trying new works :devil:
If anyone calls this "unmusical" will have to agree this is as much "unmusical" as Chopin's etudes... (op.10 no.1, Op.10 no.2... etc etc) it is just far more difficult, of course.

Here a small article I just posted:
http://opusdissonus.com.br/mereaux.htm

As always, I hope to read a line or two from someone here.
(And if you like, please remember to subscribe to my youtube channel!)

All the best
Artur Cimirro


----------



## tdc (Jan 17, 2011)

Sounds very good, nice work. Those arpeggios in the left hand look quite challenging. I definitely hear musicality in this piece I think you've done a nice job with the interpretation. 

Of course (this is something you will likely hear from others) searching out the next most difficult thing to play in the Romantic era has never been something that really interests me from a musical standpoint. 

So of course my view is that if the main reason you are doing this is because you really believe in the quality of the music that is wonderful. If it is more about tackling another challenge too difficult to perform for most than I think your talents could be put to better use in other ways and in other compositions. But I think in general we are drawn to different areas of the repertoire and I think you are likely taking on a worthwhile project here.


----------



## cimirro (Sep 6, 2016)

tdc said:


> Sounds very good, nice work. Those arpeggios in the left hand look quite challenging. I definitely hear musicality in this piece I think you've done a nice job with the interpretation.
> 
> Of course (this is something you will likely hear from others) searching out the next most difficult thing to play in the Romantic era has never been something that really interests me from a musical standpoint.
> 
> So of course my view is that if the main reason you are doing this is because you really believe in the quality of the music that is wonderful. If it is more about tackling another challenge too difficult to perform for most than I think your talents could be put to better use in other ways and in other compositions. But I think in general we are drawn to different areas of the repertoire and I think you are likely taking on a worthwhile project here.


Thank you for your words!

Actually I'm very interested in new repertoire (and also keep always going back to the standard ones when I can/have time/request)
You may notice I already made CDs with piano music by Tausig, Michalowski, Zichy, Szanto and Wieniawski - all published by Acte Prealable - and despite of some of these CDs have including very difficult pieces, my focus was/is recording the complete works by these composers who hardly are known by the majority of players (not to mention the public, of course)

The "difficulty" was probably what makes Mr.Derus request me to make the recording - a challenge.
Anyway, my focus is making "music" with these difficult pieces and i'm pretty sure this was the intention of the composer.

So, you can be sure I had not planned making this recording by myself - anyway I quite liked the results,

I did it because it was a request made in my "open" project "Youchoose Music Project": http://opusdissonus.com.br/youchoose.htm
where people can ask me to make recordings paying only the expenses I have and I publish them on internet or in the CD label.
You will notice in this link I was already asked to make other projects, including Bach's music.

Thank you again for your words!
Best
Artur


----------

